# Shaking when braking, steering wheel vibration...



## Phantom01Pathfinder (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok, so i have searched many other posts on the situation(s) that i have. I have found them helpful but still need other opinions. 

I have an 01 LE w/ 83k on it. First ill start off with the slight vibration in the steering wheel at 55 to 65mph. Im not sure when the wheels/tires were balanced last (rotated 3500k ago)... The vibration will only last for a couple seconds then go away. It will eventually come back again then go away... Any thoughts? 

Next, say im going 60mph and i have to stop quickly, if i step very firmly on the brakes, it feels like the whole truck shakes. i would say most of the shaking is coming from the front. It just doesnt happen at 60mph...if i am going slower and i press harder on the brakes and it will still happen...just not as much...

im thinking i have warped rotors...but the brakes were just replaced about 4k ago and the bearings were repacked...

Insight from everybody would be great! 

Thanks,

J


----------



## thejaron (Mar 10, 2008)

if it's a habit of breaking quickly from 60, your brake pads/rotors are prone to wear quicker... not saying you're wrong, just if you havn't checked them, you may want to

have you checked the alignment?

was the bearing pre-load done right?

I hope this helps, I'm somewhat of a newb so dont take everything I say as truth... get another opinion


----------



## gajego (Jun 19, 2007)

Most likely the rotors are warped, and subsequently the pads are worn.
It happened to my 01 Pfinder at 26,000km

Dealer did not even wanted to hear about replacement, so they resurfaced them. Piss-poor job! which will last much less then new ones.

At 86,000km I did the brakes and I decided to replace the rotors as well. It was a big job because unlike any other cars, where they come off relatively easy, in this case the rotors are part of the front bearing assembly, so they have to remove it all (a design from the 80's, however really sturdy and secure I would say)

You should check the rotors for the surface discoloration, and groowes. If the surface is relatively even then look for blue areas (coming from heavy heat after hard braking) depending how bad they are, and how much "meat" if been left on the rotors, you can decide for resurfing or replacement.


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

I had same issues.. Had rotors replaced... this fixed the vibration during braking issue.. then had the tires balanced 3 different times to get it right before the vibration at normal driving went away..


----------



## Phantom01Pathfinder (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Ill check the tire pressure and see if i can get them balanced and rotated this weekend. if thats not the problem then ill check the rotors...

thanks again


----------

